# More from Costa Rica + 7D Mark II Thoughts...



## Glenn Bartley (Nov 13, 2014)

I thought I'd post a few more from Costa Rica.

I've also added a video about how I set up my 7D Mark II autofocus here - http://www.glennbartley.com/Canon7DmarkIISetupReviewandSettings.html


----------



## FEBS (Nov 13, 2014)

Nice photos Glenn.

Costa Rica is on my short list for visiting right now. Within 2 years as I see now.

Did you use your 600/4 lens for these pictures on the 7D2 ?

Would you think that I could take good pictures with combo 7D2 and 200-400 1.4x? Or do I really need 600/4 on Costa Rica?


----------



## Glenn Bartley (Nov 14, 2014)

FEBS said:


> Nice photos Glenn.
> 
> Costa Rica is on my short list for visiting right now. Within 2 years as I see now.
> 
> ...



I did indeed use my 600 for these. A 200-400 would be great in a lot of situations and for bigger birds. But in general I think a 500 or 600mm is ideal for birds.


----------

